# {OT} What's up with the depressing OT topics lately?



## Zogg (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok - first and foremost, I do not intend to insult anyone with this topic. I've noticed that ENworld is a very very supportive forum and there's a lot I like about this place. However, I have noticed that lately there has been a number of OT threads that are a bit on the depressing side. I know that sometimes, life sucks and people need to grieve. However, to what extend should ENworld (a place that is focused on RPGs) serve as a ground for it's users to air it's OT grievances? 

Again, this isn't meant to be slanted against anyone on here, it's just a general question that is asking, "What should (or should not) the ENworld forums be?"


----------



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2003)

They are what they are.  I trust the mods to decide what belongs and what doesn't.  I think it's a reaction in some way to the huge 3.5 threads, people just need something else to conctrate on and the OT threads are that reaction


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Jul 15, 2003)

Grievances are more cathartic.  If people are happy then they tend to sit in their happy chair and squirm around a bit.  If people are unhappy they tend to want to do something about it or at least voice their unhappiness.

But if you want OT happy news, then I can share this: my intended and I went shopping for wedding rings this weekend and we found exactly what we wanted as if fate intervened on our behalf.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, I think you are right.  I am sick of 3.5 bashing and all of the Gencon threads (only because I can't go this year).  OT seems about the only threads not discussing these two.


----------



## Mark (Jul 15, 2003)

BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *But if you want OT happy news, then I can share this: my intended and I went shopping for wedding rings this weekend and we found exactly what we wanted as if fate intervened on our behalf.   *




 Congrats!


----------



## kreynolds (Jul 15, 2003)

Personally, I think these OT threads should....

....you know...

...me being in this thread...

...nothing good will come of it. Nevermind.


----------



## MojoGM (Jul 15, 2003)

I think it goes to people really feeling they are part of a community, and sometimes wanting to share the good and bad in their life outside gaming.

It always amazes me how supportive the folks are around here.  You all are a great bunch of people.

Maybe someday Djeta and I will make it to Gen Con to meet some of you in person.


----------



## Bleys (Jul 15, 2003)

The other thing to look at, as well, is that people tend to be a little more open with their thoughts and feelings when they have the anonymous medium of message boards at their disposal.

Yes, there are good and bad versions of this.  The aforementioned "downer" topics are the good results of the medium, since people can get a release of things that would have been pent up in the past.  Munchkin, slay you as soon as you log in, powergamers on any number of mutliplayer online games are the bad results.

That being said, and to perhaps add a bit more levity in light of the depressing topics, our second (and youngest) child celebrates her first birthday today!  I swear the first year for the second child went faster than the first year for the first child


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 15, 2003)

MojoGM said:
			
		

> *I think it goes to people really feeling they are part of a community, and sometimes wanting to share the good and bad in their life outside gaming.
> 
> It always amazes me how supportive the folks are around here.  You all are a great bunch of people.
> 
> Maybe someday Djeta and I will make it to Gen Con to meet some of you in person. *




I'm hoping we get to go next year  I look forward to meeting you all.

...and for some happy news to counter our sad OT post, Monty the puppy is doing much better. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats, everyone, and to add to the spirit of good news, it looks like my wife and I will sign the contract and get them started building our new house tomorrow


----------



## Paragon (Jul 15, 2003)

this is  a community and for some people a form of support network that maybe they don't have in their lives.
sharing grief is one of the best ways to get through it, sharing it with others relieves some of the burden on the individual.
it also helps when you get posts from people who have been through similar situations.
support networks and such

Paragon


----------



## madriel (Jul 15, 2003)

I starting posting on ENWorld because of the community vibe on this board.  There are tons of other RPG messageboards out there, but I keep coming back because of the community feel to this place.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2003)

Cycles of life.  3 or 4 months ago we were all about new babies and weddings.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 15, 2003)

There's a lot of OT Depressing posts because a lot of people aren't happy. As well said by Dennis Leary:  "Happiness comes in small doses, like a chocolate chip cookie, a cigarette, or a five second orgasm.  Life sucks, get a helmet."  Well, that's HIS perspective anyway. 


			
				BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *My intended and I went shopping for wedding rings this weekend and we found exactly what we wanted as if fate intervened on our behalf.   *



Congrats!  When are ya gettin' hitched?


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2003)

There also seems to be this strange vibe where (my opinion totally) that it's easier to share with people if you know they slay trolls and save villages on the weekends just like you do. It's the "something in common" vibe.


Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 15, 2003)

While my time troll-slaying, village-saving is not too much in the first place, I have been doing so even less since game days have been a bit chaotic lately.

For me, it's not so much that we are all gamers, but that we are (mostly) all intelligent, caring people.  Except for Blackshirt5, he'd kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *For me, it's not so much that we are all gamers, but that we are (mostly) all intelligent, caring people.  Except for Blackshirt5, he'd kill you in your sleep.   *




This is the same guy who asked us what he should have for lunch because he couldn't decide about two months back?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2003)

Has this become the feel-good news thread?  I don't know if I've ever mentioned this around here, but my wife and I are expecting again in October -- our *fourth* this time around, and another boy (so far, BGBB.)  And we just bought a house -- a nice four bedroom colonial with a finished basement, big yard, on a cul-de-sac, and with a gate out our backyard into a neighborhood park (and two doors down from one of the guys in my gaming group.)  I could spoil the post a bit and give you our housing woes, but all things considered, they're not that bad -- we're doing well over here.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 15, 2003)

Congratulations, Joshua!!

Not much to report from me.  However, I think the fact that this community is supportive of its memberts is a big plus.  Sure, we all come here for fun and informative discussions.  But we must remember that there is a human being behind the posts.  So, sometimes we celebrate, sometimes we grieve.  It is part of being human.


----------



## madriel (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations, JD.  That's the way to ensure you'll always have a gaming group.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *my intended and I went shopping for wedding rings this weekend and we found exactly what we wanted as if fate intervened on our behalf.   *




 go bg!!! you da man! da married man!!!


----------



## Henry (Jul 16, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *...my wife and I are expecting again in October -- our fourth this time around, and another boy (so far, BGBB.)  And we just bought a house -- a nice four bedroom colonial with a finished basement, big yard, on a cul-de-sac, and with a gate out our backyard into a neighborhood park (and two doors down from one of the guys in my gaming group.)*




WOW!

I can't imagine ONE - but that's just us.

Congratulations! I hope it goes safely and soundly.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks guys.  I anticipate smooth sailing -- by now we've got the routine down pretty good!    And we already had to switch to "zone defense" with three.  At some point, I imagine adding one more doesn't make much difference.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 16, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...




I have TWO, and some days I can imagine ONE.

Oh c'mon folks, it's a jolk.


----------

